# Probleme mit kde-i18n-de-3.1.1

## Mimamau

Habe gerade mein Gentoo neuinstalliert und bekomme bei emerge kde-i18n-de folgende Fehler:

 *Quote:*   

> Making all in faq
> 
> make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-i18n-de-3.1.1/work/kde-i18n-de/docs/kdebase/khelpcenter/faq'
> 
> /usr/kde/3.1/bin/meinproc --check --cache index.cache.bz2 ./index.docbook
> ...

 

----------

## ripi1000

Hallo,

habe genau das gleiche Problem, aber irgendwie weiss anscheinend keiner Rat (Ich auch nicht  :Sad:  ).

Alles läuft wuderbar nur nicht auf deutsch son..****

Na denn villeicht hat ja noch jemand das Problem und weiss wie man es wegbekommt *hoff*

mfg

Sascha

----------

## Mimamau

Hallo, willst du nicht noch 100x posten? Vielleicht ist unser Problem dann gelöst?

Anzumerken ist vielleicht noch, dass der Fehler immer bei anderen KDE-Modulen auftritt.

----------

## ian!

Bei welcher Version von KDE (3.1.1, 3.1.2, 3.1.3) tritt dieses Problem denn auf?

Vielleicht kann man da einen Zusammenhang feststellen?

ian

----------

## _desta_

ich habe alles neu aufgesetzt und habe kde 3.1.3 und das selbe Problem

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo,

[_desta_ schrieb davon, dass er neu aufgesetzt hat, also kde-3.1.3. Ich denke mal das man übersehen hat, dass kde-3.1.3 mit der älteren i18n "nicht kann", als kde-3.1.3 in stable gewandert ist] 

Edit: Ich korrigiere mich, 3.1.3 ist noch in ~x86 ...

Bugreport [1] existiert, also abwarten und Tee (alternativ Apfelschorle) trinken.

Gruß Tobias

[1] https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26536Last edited by dertobi123 on Wed Aug 13, 2003 4:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mimamau

kde-3.1.2

Der Bugreport ist von mir.

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo,

3.1.2 ? Irritiert mich jetzt etwas, letzte Woche habe ich noch das kde-i18n mit kde-3.1.2 gebaut. mmmhhhh ... Echt merkwürdig ...

Davon mal ab: Vielleicht sollte man die entsprechende kde-Version noch an den Bug-Report anhängen?

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ian!

Dito @tobi. Bei KDE 3.1.2 habe ich bei den letzten Installationen keine Probleme mit i18n-de gehabt.

ian

----------

## Mimamau

Hab auch schon öfters verschiedene (auch 3.1.2) Kde-Versionen installiert und hatte nie Probleme.

----------

## Mimamau

Ok, einfach kde-i18n-de-3.1.1.ebuild nach kde-i18n-de-3.1.2.ebuild kopieren, 'ebuild kde-i18n-de-3.1.2.ebuild digest' eingeben und kde-i18n-de emergen  :Smile: 

----------

